# Outlook - Error "550 Administrative Prohibition"



## Trentk69 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello there, 

Here is the synopsis of my problem.

I am running Windows XP, and Microsoft Outlook 2002, which until a couple of days ago was working fine.

I can receive emails, but I cannot send them from my machine.

I am connected to the internet via a Belkin 54g wireless connection, which also was working fine, and still connects fine to the internet.

I have Spysweeper running on my system and Norton Antivirus 2002, along with a Zone Labs firewall.

Like I say, I have previously managed to send and receive emails using Outlook 2002 fine for the last year and a half, up until a day or so ago.

My account is a broadband connection through freeserve.co.uk (Wanadoo). I called the Wanadoo customer support, and they confirmed that my POP and STMP settings were correct, and the testing of the setup was successful.

When this ran, I was able to send and receive an email from my system to my own account.

The problem is that when I try to send an email to any other external address, the following error message occurs:

>Your Message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.
>
>Subject:
>Sent: 10/08/2005 07:52AM
>
>The following recipient(s) could not be reached
>
>********* on 10/08/2005 07:52AM
>	550 Administrative prohibition

I have tried disabling my Antivius etc, but this still doesnt work.
I have also logged onto the website of my ISP, and access the same online account, and I am able to send emails from here, so it leads me to think that the problem is existing in MS Outlook from my machine.

I did have a problem with my machine the other day which required me to reinstall the drivers for my wireless connection, but that seems to work fine with the Internet and downloading files.

I tried contacting my ISP but they werent much help. I cant understand, as this has been working fine up until a couple of days ago.

Your help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Trent


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Try sending an email via telnet, and then report back with the result

Heres a few sites to explain how

http://www.activexperts.com/activemail/telnet/

http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html

http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html


----------



## Trentk69 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello there dugq,

Thank you for your help!

I followed the instructions on the first link that you sent, and the email was sent sucessfully from there. There did not seem to be any problem there??

Any ideas with what I should be looking to do now??

Regards

Trent


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

If its working okay from there, then it means that theres no problem server end.

You could try deleting and then recreating the email account in Outlook, in case something has become corrupted (tools -> email accounts)

You could also try to send in plaintext rather than richtext/html


----------



## Trentk69 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have tried doing that already, but the same thing happened. Do you think I should try reinstalling Outlook, or do you think it may be something with my wireless connection??


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

I doubt its the wireless connection because it worked okay with telnet which included the wireless connection. If it worked okay with telnet, then it would indicate there is a problem with the client, so reinstalling outlook may be a good idea


----------



## Trentk69 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok, thanks for that, I will try doing that tonite when I get home. The reason why I thought it may have been the wireless connection, is I remember not being able to send emails through outlook at a hotspot at the airport once (the one and only time I used the machine in another network) and they were being bounced back to me...

I will let you know the outcome of the reinstall tonite. Thank you once again!


----------



## Trentk69 (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I have tried reinstalling Outlook, which was unsuccessful, and also tried reinstalling the complete office components which was also unsuccessful. 

The same problem still exists, I can recieve external emails, but cannot send to any external address, the 550 Administrative Prohibition message seems to come up as soon as I hit the send button, so it seems as if the email doesnt even hit the server, or get past outlook.

This has got me completely baffled and frustrated, as the Wanadoo customer support is not helping me at all.

I have tried creating a new user account on my machine, then using the same credentials of my email account, and still yet, the error comes back.

Does anyone know of any other sources of help I can get with this, like Microsoft help or something like that?

Thank you once again for your time


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Assuming you have set up Outlook for POP3 for your ISP mail. 
Goto Tools, Email Accounts, View or Change existing email account, Change and check the server address. Wanadoo's settings are:

Email: <anything>@<yourname>.wanadoo.co.uk
Account: <yourname>.wanadoo.co.uk 
Password: <account password>

Incoming: pop.wanadoo.co.uk 
Outgoing: smtp.wanadoo.co.uk

(Replace words in <> with your personal names you chose).

See Help on Wandadoo's web site.


----------



## dingbat99 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a similar sounding problem with a neighbor's e-mail. In his case I believe it is because he has been using a dial-up service for his e-mail, which requires caller-id verification before allowing outbound e-mail.

This was with a Freeserve ISP account which later got bought up by .... <repeat several times> ... by Wanadoo.

When he switched to his nice new (not Wanadoo) broadband connection the outbound, to anything except himself, stops working with the same error message you describe, but it still works fine on dial-up. Inbound has not been impacted at all.

Not sure if there is anything like this going on in your setup. In his case I think he may have to bite the bullet and change e-mail addresses, or else switch to a pay-as-you go style service with Wanadoo AND pay BT for the broadband.


----------

